# EvenTT '09...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Any tentative dates for this?

I have a holiday booked in June but was also looking to organise a cruise for us southerners one Sunday at the end of June/beginning of July. Obviously I don't want to clash with the national event. :wink:

Cheers

rich 

And the southern cruise is open to anyone who'd care to join us, I'm not being discriminating! :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Still discussing with venues I'm afraid.

With the British GP, GTI Inters and Goodwood all within a few weeks, the venues with available dates which don't clash with them are getting hard to find...

Nick


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> Still discussing with venues I'm afraid.
> 
> With the British GP, GTI Inters and Goodwood all within a few weeks, the venues with available dates which don't clash with them are getting hard to find...
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick, do you know for certain it will be in June though? I'll just do this in July to be sure of not clashing.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We usually try for the first week or two in July. Goodwood is the first weekend I believe, so the date we are 'trying' for is the weekend of the 11/12th July.

But that is not set in stone. I've gone back to the current hopeful venue this morning to move things on, and am still waiting for a reply.

Soon as things get sorted out the info will be on here fast as I can do.

Nick


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

11th or 12th July.

No prior commitments, I can go, wahay!!  :roll:

Fingers crossed it's on one of these days then. :wink:

Keep up the good work Nem


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CHADTT said:


> 11th or 12th July.
> 
> No prior commitments, I can go, wahay!!  :roll:
> 
> ...


Here here


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The usual plan for the weekend is to meet at the hotel early evening on the Saturday. Food followed by the club AGM and auction. Then the Sunday is the main day of the event.

Nick


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Nick,

The last time I read anything on this, someone had suggested finding a circuit more northern based (or at least in the middle of the UK) so that travelling time and distance was equal for us all.

Did the committee give this suggestion any discussion??

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Some of the committee are going to look round a possible venue this weekend in the West Midlands, so we might have news next week.

We're not currently looking at having a track this year, but going back to the type of event the club held in past years before Rockingham and Donington.

We certainly try to make the venue accessable by as many people as we can distance wise. It's becomming harder this year with other motoring events all happening close, so may come down to what's available to us rather than us picking where we want.

It's all in hand tho 

Nick


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Nem said:


> Still discussing with venues I'm afraid.
> 
> With GTI Inters ...
> 
> Nick


talking of which can we do a club stand again Nick? although a better pitch would be better this year!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

caney said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Still discussing with venues I'm afraid.
> ...


We certainly are doing. I've got the booking form here to fill in and send off for the club pitch.

Nick


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Nem said:


> Some of the committee are going to look round a possible venue this weekend in the West Midlands, so we might have news next week.
> 
> We're not currently looking at having a track this year, but going back to the type of event the club held in past years before Rockingham and Donington.
> 
> ...


West mids would be great for me  
cheers
jon


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Why not do august then? If july is a busy month.... :?

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

denTTed said:


> Why not do august then? If july is a busy month.... :?
> 
> John


Football starts again in August :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Why not do august then? If july is a busy month.... :?
> ...


After your performances of late, it might start a week earlier than the premiership, at least you would top the championship for stadium size!!!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Too many people away on holiday in August so not worth it.

Hopefully it'll be sorted in a few days...

Nick


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

It would be nice to know, as i work weekends normally so need to arrange a lot of stuff to be able to attend. Hopefully by the end of the week


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Nick,

Any update yet from thursday re venue and date??

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

p7 TTj said:


> Nick,
> 
> Any update yet from thursday re venue and date??
> 
> ...


He's in (Cough) Geneva (Cough) which is in France by all accounts, another visit is planned at the weekend (no its not Geneva :roll: )
:lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Nem said:


> We certainly are doing. I've got the booking form here to fill in and send off for the club pitch.
> 
> Nick


  if you need any help on this then let me know!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

p7 TTj said:


> The last time I read anything on this, someone had suggested finding a circuit more northern based (or at least in the middle of the UK) so that travelling time and distance was equal for us all.


Extending this a little, the right thing to do would be to minimise the total distance travelled by members - so not go for "middle of the UK", but go for "middle of the membership distribution". And once you've done that you can throw it out of the window and just go with the venue that is available on the date you need and a price you can afford, with the facilities you need ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

clived said:


> p7 TTj said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I read anything on this, someone had suggested finding a circuit more northern based (or at least in the middle of the UK) so that travelling time and distance was equal for us all.
> ...


Quite a few members from Aberdeen so that should work well anyone fancy beamish ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > p7 TTj said:
> ...


Sounds good to me mate  :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

And me 8)


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Any update on date and venue yet?

More after the date at the moment as wanting to book holidays and dont want to miss it, enjoyed it alot last year.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not for the minute I'm afraid.

When we visited the site last weekend quite a few things were not as we had been told on the phone. So we're now trying to re-negotiate the event according to how the site actually is.

Nick


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand that this is very difficult trying to find venue with facilities and getting the right date, etc. I did suggest Croft...has that been ruled out?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> anyone fancy beamish ?


 :lol: :lol:

Haven't been to Beamish for about 25 years!!



:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phodge said:


> Haven't been to Beamish for about 25 years!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


I haven't drunk one for about as long either. It's a stout innit? :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Mike753TT said:


> I understand that this is very difficult trying to find venue with facilities and getting the right date, etc. I did suggest Croft...has that been ruled out?


Doubt Croft would be a goer, they are having enough problems up there running race and track days without a load of TTs turning up for an event. The locals are revolting!

Great track though!


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Leg said:


> Mike753TT said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that this is very difficult trying to find venue with facilities and getting the right date, etc. I did suggest Croft...has that been ruled out?
> ...


You're not trying to win many friends are you Rich :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, so venue is booked...

Details very soon, just discusing last points before I post up the full info.



Nick


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Nem said:


> Ok, so venue is booked...
> 
> Details very soon, just discusing last points before I post up the full info.
> 
> ...


Could you define your statement of *very soon *as I was hoping it would be less than 4 days!?

I'm sure everyone on here is dying to find out more!

:?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Could you define your statement of *very soon *as I was hoping it would be less than 4 days!?
> 
> I'm sure everyone on here is dying to find out more!
> 
> :?


 :lol: Took the words out of my mouth.

Not even a date yet?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry people, it's frustrating for me also you know :?

I was waiting for the written confirmation in the post Monday morning. Which when it came there are a certain number of term and conditions which were not as expected, and if we go ahead will most likely compromise the scale of the event to a point where I'm not entirely happy with it.

I'm working on it tho 

Nick


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Nem, you have PM


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Please dont take this in a rude way, but i like to say it how it is! If i offend i appologize.

its shocking that an entire committee are unable to get this sorted in much quicker time!! Its already April basically and still no date for what should be the biggest event of the year!

Nem, This is no way a personal dig at you, this is more a dig at the entire committee. Maybe they are not helping you as much as they should.

Rant Over.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

T7 BNW said:


> Please dont take this in a rude way, but i like to say it how it is! If i offend i appologize.
> 
> its shocking that an entire committee are unable to get this sorted in much quicker time!! Its already April basically and still no date for what should be the biggest event of the year!
> 
> ...


Sorry ,would you like to help?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

No absolutely not! Because i think the TTOC's policy on being non profit is absolutely crazy!

But if i did have a big banner in my signature saying "Committee" i can assure you i would be doing my up most to ensure this was booked pretty much the day after the event, the year before. Not 2/3 months before the event is supposed to take place!

Then again... Ive got a little common sense!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If you hadn't currently got your car up for sale I'd have been suggesting that you might like to take out a club membership 

Please don't forget just how many of the committee members have changed since the AGM last year, and therefore how much time it's taken to get the club up to full speed. While at the same time not letting things like Audi Driver International attendance, membership and shop orders processed, and the club magazine produced and distributed all fall by the wayside.

Anyway, there is going to be an evenTT09, it is going to be a very different event from the last two years. I'm off again this weekend to look at another venue, and as soon as I can release details when I'm happy the plans are in place I will do.

Nick


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Nem said:


> If you hadn't currently got your car up for sale I'd have been suggesting that you might like to take out a club membership


NIck,

none of my comments have been aimed at you personally. Ive met you a few times and we have always got on well (i would like to think)

I know just how much work goes into organising something like TT09 which is why it shocks me even more that the location hasn't been organised. I think finding and booking a location is going to be the easiest part of the event. Arranging the exhibitor stands, advertising, magazine, tickets, bookings, concourse, show and shine is where things are going to become tough.

Anyway, i think my last comment was a little to harsh... And i am apologising for that. Shame the TTOC isn't a profit making organisation.... Cause id be tempted take out the events organiser position if it was!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thankyou, superb idea i couldn't agree more


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > If you hadn't currently got your car up for sale I'd have been suggesting that you might like to take out a club membership
> ...


Your not a member-so your opinion don't count, to be fair
cheers jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > If you hadn't currently got your car up for sale I'd have been suggesting that you might like to take out a club membership
> ...


and where exactly would this profit be going if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Kammy

If people where paid to organise the events and run the club in general, there would be far more incentive to ensure it's a great club. It's clear at the moment that the club is a hobby, and comes second to committee members jobs (understandably!). Unfortunately this leaves situations like this when it's a quarter of the way through the year, and what should be the biggest TT event of the year is yet to be organised!

I think you would also find if the committee members where paid, they would find more TTOC Group Buys, Bigger discounts, More Events, and just better overall organisation.

I (and I know others) haven't joined the TTOC because there has been NO need to. I am able to negotiate bigger discounts myself, organise nice sized events myself. This wouldn't be the case if there where full time committee members dedicated to arranging group buys, gaining members discounts and organising events.

After all, why should the committee members do all of that for free?

Hope that airs my views a little better.

Ben


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

and where would the funds come from to cover these wages?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> and where would the funds come from to cover these wages?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I have to say I think Ben has some good thoughts there. 

As far as I know the Porsche Club of Great Britain is run as a business and at least if the people running the club are paid, it makes it easier to demand accountability. :wink:

I'm not knocking the TTOC as it stands before someone chews my arm off. :roll: I've often argued over the way it is has been run and since the amalgamation with the TTF I think things are far more open and in touch with the membership. :wink:

But volunteers only have so much time to spare and the annual event takes a lot of preparation... never mind the rest. :?

I think it's worth a healthy, open discussion... [smiley=gossip.gif]

cheers

rich


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

would the membership fee increase to cover this? mag be dropped etc? the money has to come from somewhere and everyone would have to get some sort of wage to make it fair.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

kammy.

I have been polite in my views. I am not having a pop at any one person. In fact, it's not a POP at anyone. I FEEL for the committee members. I really do, and my points are to try and put them in a better position.

Of course to achieve this members would have to pay slightly higher fees, but my belief is, if the club had full time committee members, the discounts would be larger, the events better organised, the frequency of meets and cruises would increase and members wouldn't mind the small hike in price in membership.

As of now I have no reason to join (forget the fact I have no TT). I am able to arrange the same discounts myself as being offered by a group with over..... I don't even know.. But I know it's more than 2000 members (TTOC). I am also able to arrange cruises and events just as well.

I don't think I would be able to do this if there were a team of paid people running the club.

Once again. My points are NOT against the committee, quite the opposite. I think they should be earning money to do the job they do and in turn be able to dedicate more time to it.

May I ask how many members the TTOC has?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i see the point you are making and my replies arent direct at you but just as a reply to your thread. i agree everything would be better if there was a team of people that were paid but i also dont think people would be willing to pay a higher membership fee.

alot of members dont go to many meets so see there fee as covering the mag and ttoc cards as thats all they get.

if say the fee was £40, im sure that wouldn`t be out of the question but there has been many threads from to be members questioning exactly what they are getting for there money.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

KammyTT said:


> i see the point you are making and my replies arent direct at you but just as a reply to your thread. i agree everything would be better if there was a team of people that were paid but i also dont think people would be willing to pay a higher membership fee.
> 
> alot of members dont go to many meets so see there fee as covering the mag and ttoc cards as thats all they get.
> 
> if say the fee was £40, im sure that wouldn`t be out of the question but there has been many threads from to be members questioning exactly what they are getting for there money.


Any my honest is opinion is they have good question to ask! This is my point exactly. Because the committee don't have the resources to offer much. Because they aren't paid, and don't have the facilities.

I feel if they did have the resource and facilities they would be able to answer the question of "what do i get for my £45-£50?" with a much bigger list than "a card, and magazine subscription"

I know Nick is doing his up most to make this current list of benefits bigger, but i just feel this would be easier done with paid members of a committee.

Its nice that we are having this conversation in an open environment with no animosity.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Superb Idea yet again


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry but we don't have anywhere near that number of members. Where did you get that number from ?


And I wonder why!

I shouldnt have said "I know" when talking about figures of the members. it was more a figure of typing (sorta like a figure of speak" than a fact. I dont know how many members there are... I did ask how many members you do have in my earlier response?

All your messages have come across as very hostile. A committee is there to listen to its members. If you are lacking in members then maybe you should listen to potential members. I mean... they are your target audience after all.

All i am trying to do is air my opinions in an open way, so i cannot be accused of back stabbing or talking behind backs etc.

Ben


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The main issue which needs to be understood is the backing from the car manufacturer. In the case of the Porsche Club UK it is owned, financed and run by Porsche UK themeselves. I went along to a 'local' midlands Porsche Club meet a few months back and they had well over 200 cars there just from a local area which shows the ammount of support it has.

The same cannot be said for TT owners in general. We do have support from Audi but we are not the 'Official' TT Owners Club as Audi UK has not gone down that route, so we do this as an independant club to the best of the resources available.

Adding to the membership price just to pay someone to run the club full time really isn't an option. The club over the last few years has held around 500 members so you can see the figures we're dealing with are not in the area where it could afford to pay people to run it.

The same is true with the club and the people who run it as this, if you buy a second hand car I would value a service history from the like of APS, people who care about what they do over a full Audi History. In the same way I would rather the cub is run by people who spend their time for free doing something they enjoy to provide for the members over a club run by people who are just paid to do it. I'm sure as has been pointed out that with a limitless budget any club could offer bigger and better, but things are still only really starting again with the TTOC from what was pretty much a re-birth after all of the committee changes of recent months.

This thread has pretty much gone off topic from the original purpose now, and I think we've all had our say.

I'll post details of the evenTT09 as soon as I can.

Nick


----------

